
TipTheWeb — Building a Better Web, Together - eferraiuolo
http://blog.tiptheweb.org/post/4052890190/building-a-better-web-together
======
jacques_chester
Compared to others in this space.

Pros:

* Does not require publisher to embed code

* Allows pre-tipping

Cons:

* Requires active decision by user to tip (the fatal flaw of all such schemes)

It's unclear to me if the 'tipstream' has to be public or not. That was a big
part of the Kachingle model.

~~~
eferraiuolo
We’ve wanted to the decision to tip to be an active one, but low-barrier.
Basically as close to bookmarking a link a possible, or like tweeting a link
to share it. Automatic tipping would be difficult to balance things correctly.
For example a funny YouTube video I may want to tip 25¢, but an open source
project on GitHub I might want to tip $5.

All user accounts have Tip Streams that are a feed of the Tips that user has
funded (you can make tips before you put money into your account). But, we
have an option to make your account anonymous, removing all personal-
identifiable information from your Tip Stream page.

~~~
Jebdm
Have you considered adding a way for content makers to require a small payment
(via a Facebook Connect-esque popup)? It seems like you're halfway to
micropayments.

~~~
eferraiuolo
TipTheWeb will remain focused on being a service for voluntary support of web
content and specifically _not_ a payment system.

<http://tiptheweb.org/answers/#tipping>

~~~
Jebdm
Ah, okay; I skimmed and missed the non-profit part.

